# Supreme Commander Crash



## Titanium Lion (Jun 26, 2006)

Whilst playing Supreme Commander for the first time it stopped and gave me this weird error then crashed. I made sure I have all the latest drivers and stuff installed, latest game patch all that stuff and restarted and then it worked fine for an entire online game. Then I try again to do another skirmish and I get the same crash, this time whenever I try and start the game it gives me an error saying unable to create Direct3D please make sure you have all the latest gfx drivers installed, which I do. I'm thoroughly confused about what could be happening and after I post my specs I'll post the full error report.

PSU - 585 Watt
Motherboard - GIGABYTE GA-N650SLI-DS4 LGA775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel
CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 2.13Ghz
RAM - 2 GB Dual Channel Patriot, DDR2 800 Mhz
Gfx Card - GeForce 7900 GT, PCI-E 16x
*Note* I have underclocked my video card due to some artifact issues
Hard Drive - Western Digital 120GB SATA
OS - Win XP Home

Here is the error
c:\work\rts\main\code\src\libs\gpggal\VertexBufferD3D9.cpp(65) Not available

Module : C:\Program Files\THQ\Gas Powered Games\Supreme Commander\bin\SupremeCommander.exe
IncidentCount : 1
IgnoreUntilIncidentCount : 0
Exe timestamp : Jan 12 2007 13:33:48
top=4, count=13
Callstack : 
Moho::RD3DTextureResource::SheetSave + 8042 bytes ((Unknown)(0) + 0 bytes)
Moho::CD3DPrimBatcher::Flush + 369 bytes ((Unknown)(0) + 0 bytes)
Moho::IUIManager:estroy + 4653 bytes ((Unknown)(0) + 0 bytes)
Moho::WRenViewport::RenderUI + 338 bytes ((Unknown)(0) + 0 bytes)
Moho::WRenViewport::Render + 2806 bytes ((Unknown)(0) + 0 bytes)
Moho::WRenViewport:3DWindowOnDeviceRender + 528 bytes ((Unknown)(0) + 0 bytes)
Moho::WD3DViewport::MSWWindowProc + 1181 bytes ((Unknown)(0) + 0 bytes)
Moho::WD3DViewport::OnPaint + 111 bytes ((Unknown)(0) + 0 bytes)
wxEvtHandler::SearchEventTable + 82 bytes ((Unknown)(0) + 0 bytes)



Thanks for your help.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you done all your windows updates especially the newest direct x version?what exact drivers are you useing on that 7900gt? try the  84.21 drivers they seem to be the most stable with the geforce 7 series cards.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Which version of Supcom are you running? (It says in the top right corner of the main menu) The latest is 1.1.3251.

Have you downloaded the patch manually or through the GPGNet Client?


----------



## Titanium Lion (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes I am running the latest version and I downloaded it manually. I patched through gpgnet, but it didn't seem to get the latest update so I just downloaded it manually.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

As pharoah said, have you got the latest DirectX and Windows updates? Have you tried using the 84.21 drivers? Click on "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and run through anything you haven't done yet.

Also, underclocking can sometimes cause problems just as overclocking can. Try setting the video card back to defaults, and see how you go. If you're getting artifacts, there may be a deeper issue there too.


----------



## Titanium Lion (Jun 26, 2006)

I think I may have isolated it down to one or two skirmish maps because I have played 3 or 4 online games with friends and never had a problem. I ran the system requirements test and passed with flying colors and the link to the futuremark game adviser is teh broken. I am underclocking because I believe my gfx card is a bit... off... and I get artifacts so bad I can't see if I run at full speed. I plan to fix this as soon as I save enough for a new one.

Thanks


----------

